# Nirvana



## sullenstare (Jun 25, 2011)

Nirvana may very well be my favorite band. So I was thinking why not have a thread to discuss the relevance, music, lyrics and basically anything about nirvana. However I feel it important to mention that I feel posts about Kurt cobains death or personal relationships should be avoided unless it pertains to discussing the music.


----------



## comeasyouare (Apr 1, 2012)

They're my favorite band as well, I think Kurt could've been an INFP... what do you think?


----------



## sullenstare (Jun 25, 2011)

comeasyouare said:


> They're my favorite band as well, I think Kurt could've been an INFP... what do you think?



My thoughts exactly. I've always believed that. I think that's why I enjoy nirvana so much. Because not only is it lyrically familiar. But musically as well


----------



## MooOfTheCow (Aug 14, 2011)

I enjoy their music very much as well. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## sullenstare (Jun 25, 2011)

MooOfTheCow said:


> I enjoy their music very much as well. Not sure what else to say.



Well I was hoping people would chime in with thoughts on albums, songs, etc. but yes they are a great band


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Their Unplugged album and show were amazing.
There really isn't much to say, honestly. They were great, and it ended.

Krist Novoselic became a politician of all things, though he was still in the music industry for awhile before he quit it for good.
Dave Grohl, who the hell knew he was as talented as he is, back then? He was just the drummer. He was background to Cobain.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Nirvana's pretty good, but they're probably the most overrated group to come out of the "grunge" era.


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare (Apr 4, 2012)

Love Nirvana,Kurt was a total genius!


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

Great stuff. AIC and Verdena are my favorite grunge bands, but Nirvana will always be a classic.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Isn't it usually speculated that Kurt was an ISFP, not an INFP?

Anyways, Nirvana is a pretty good band. I especially like the sound of their first album...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Personally, I find the sound of Alice in Chains to be better than that of Nirvana in terms of what came out of grunge. Although, Nirvana is pretty good ... I just find them overrated. Kurt Cobain's death pretty much guaranteed the group's immortal fame.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Favourite band of all time, that's all I really have to say.


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

Nirvana's OK, but I can't really get super engrossed in the music. I'll kind of get a craving for their music, but it goes away quickly. A lot of it seems to lack depth, overall. I realize some of the songs did have a point (somewhat), like the rape ones, but others like Teen Spirit merely sound kind of cool for a few listens and don't have much lasting power for me personally.

With that said, the Unplugged album is cool, because they play really well and give character to some of their songs that sounded flat on the albums (like On a Plain). And the covers are decent even if they didn't really put their own unique spin on them.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Isn't it usually speculated that Kurt was an ISFP, not an INFP?
> 
> Anyways, Nirvana is a pretty good band. I especially like the sound of their first album...


I've seen ISFP as well, it's hard to determine between the two. There's this assumption that lyrics can help you type someone but in all honesty, I highly doubt it. Most lyrics are symbolic, so that would lead everyone to believe any symbolic lyrics always = N, when that isn't the case whatsoever.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the unplugged album and their big singles are classics, but I'm really not a huge fan. They were a bit derivitive and generic and grunge just isn't my thing overall. Although it's still great that a band that made no attempt to be "poppy" could become the biggest musical act in the world for a brief period of time.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Isn't it usually speculated that Kurt was an ISFP, not an INFP?
> 
> Anyways, Nirvana is a pretty good band. I especially like the sound of their first album...


Do you mean Bleach or Nevermind? A lot of people think Nevermind was their first album, because that's their breakout album, but that was their second album. Bleach was released in 1988. I'm not holding it against you though for getting it wrong, just an insightful anecdote.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I like their cover of Bowie's the Man Who Sold the World, and of course their classic albums.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> Do you mean Bleach or Nevermind? A lot of people think Nevermind was their first album, because that's their breakout album, but that was their second album. Bleach was released in 1988. I'm not holding it against you though for getting it wrong, just an insightful anecdote.


Bleach of course.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Bleach of course.


I've never listened to that one, is it any good?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> I've never listened to that one, is it any good?


It has more of a raw to it, and it's much less poppy than their other albums.


----------

